# Buying my first Mac - advice please.



## gdbiederman (Mar 12, 2002)

I've been using a PC for more than 15 years and I've finally decided
to buy an ibook G4. I'd be really grateful for any of the following:

What should I look for in options and customizing?
What should I look out for?
Where can I find a good source of information on how to use it
either on line or in books?

Most of the books that deal with ibook
were written 4 or 5 years ago and probably wouldn't apply to G4.


----------



## Zeragrin (Mar 13, 2004)

advice = dont do it...

everytime a PC user goes mac, god kills a kitten...think of the kittens


----------



## gdbiederman (Mar 12, 2002)

Zeragrin said:


> advice = dont do it...
> 
> everytime a PC user goes mac, god kills a kitten...think of the kittens


That's just Microsoft propaganda. Don't believe a word of it.


----------



## Zeragrin (Mar 13, 2004)

microsoft ::shiver:: linux ::stabalise:: ahhhhh


----------



## gdbiederman (Mar 12, 2002)

Zeragrin said:


> microsoft ::shiver:: linux ::stabalise:: ahhhhh


I think you're trying to tell me something.


----------



## Zeragrin (Mar 13, 2004)

I quit believing in the Microsoft propaganda awhile ago...VIVA LA OPEN SOURCE!...


----------



## shiraz71 (Feb 28, 2004)

I have the G3 ibook and love it. The online and built in manuals are a huge help. Mac for Dummies is a must have. 
The only regret I have about my ibook is it doesn't come with a ton of peripherals. I only have a cd drive. I had to buy and external floppy and change my printer ect because I only had a USB port. Keep in mind you will probably be fine now. I know the made some big positive changes in the ibook. The other thing I would look for is how far can you expand your memory.


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

Expand it to within your budget. Memory and disk space are always good. And perhaps go for the icare package.


----------



## iKwak (Apr 21, 2004)

I love Mac hardware although very pricey! And many of their high-end softwares demand more RAMS.


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

CompUSA and Apple stores [in some malls/areas] may also be able to help you, as maybe some Apple resellers - don't know about there in Japan. Have you tried the official Apple web site too? Main thing, as in all computers, is to max out the memory's, video cards, etc. - along w/ those components that are going to be most utilized for your particular applications. 

And as Whiteskin mentioned, the iCare program is recommended too.


----------



## gdbiederman (Mar 12, 2002)

Many thanks to all for the advice. I have just now bought
an ibook G4. So far it seems the best advice I got was to buy
David Pogue's book "Mac OS X Panther addition". I would have
been lost without it. Now I'm pretty busy studying it. There is 
a lot to learn, even though I used a PC for many years before.


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

Yes. Its a completely diffrent environment.


----------



## blackecho (Oct 28, 2003)

i wanna mac... a g5 with 8gigs o ram... oh sweet kitten killing god...


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

Man... that would be sweet.


----------



## ldcxd36 (Jul 23, 2003)

Best choice if switching to mac notebook is to buy the G4 Powerbook over the iBook.

The new G4 Powerbooks are on the market and these machines really are state of the art. Shortly apple will release its new operating system called Tiger, so if u wait till its released, it will be fresh on your system. 

The more appealing thing for pc users switching to mac is that Microsoft is coming out with a new version of a program called Virtual PC version 7. its current version 6 is vry sluggish, however version 7 will run very well due to a change in source code that was making version 6 run slow. Virtual PC basically will allow you to run Windows XP on your Mac as well as the mac operating system, and you will be able to switch between the 2. So it will be best of both worlds on the mac.


----------



## soybean (May 15, 2004)

xp on a mac appealing ??? if one really wanted to it would be better to use vmware and why macosx at all when you could run linux either as the base os or in vmware


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

*shrug*... that's how i would do it. Of course, windows just isn't top priority for me.


----------



## Coolnat2004 (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm saving up for an iBook, too. I have plans to add a wireless access point to my network, and let it connect via that, so I can use my printers and possibly even floppy drives if I need 'em 

I've always been a Mac guy..but they're so dang expensive!


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Expense is no obstacle to the truely brainwashed. And a Mac can do everything for you, I think it will even make coffee if you have the right software.


----------



## Whiteskin (Nov 16, 2002)

Coffee... so will linux


----------

